# How to approach a Roundabout (multi lane)



## polo9n (21 Dec 2006)

i like to have a discussion on how to approach a roundabout? does all car who entered the roundabout has enqual rightaway? i found it many driver exit the roundbaout from a middle lane that once oyu are in their way, they flash/beep you to get out of their way?

i know a lot of people simply cut into others path when driving in roundabout..

whats your view and experience you got? 
AM i in the wrong position? i think i need to resit my driving test again, the driving test i done yrs ago the exmainer didn't take me thru one!


----------



## Carpenter (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*

Yield to the right and yield to vehicles already on the roundabout.


----------



## polo9n (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



Carpenter said:


> Yield to the right and yield to vehicles already on the roundabout.


 
yeah thats my rule of thumb..but some big A-hole behind me want me to yield for him....and they don't bother changing into inside lane when exiting
of course i didn't speed up or slow down to keep him sweet..nice try though


----------



## tiger (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*

Most of the problems on roundabouts I feel are caused either by people changing lanes (2 lanes in, 2 lanes out, 3rd exit etc), or cars not travelling at the same speed and trying to over/under take each other on the roundabout.  The first would be solved if people looked & indicated before changing lanes (surely this always applies?), the second by a little courtesy.


----------



## Satanta (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



polo9n said:


> yeah thats my rule of thumb..but some big A-hole behind me want me to yield for him....and they don't bother changing into inside lane when exiting
> of course i didn't speed up or slow down to keep him sweet..nice try though


Slightly confused by this.

If you yield for someone behind you, surely you're blocking them?
Did you mean someone on your inside (to your right)? 



polo9n said:


> ....and they don't bother changing into inside lane when exiting


On exiting, wouldn't you change to the outside lane (inside = closest to the centre , outside = furthest from the centre )?

I did spot the original query on roundabouts pop up on the other thread. Seemed an issue with multiple lane numbers (2 entry lanes > 3 lanes on the roundabout) and the general lane cutting which happens. The real problem is that even if you know the rules inside out, the driver beside you may not. As someone who often uses the Kinsale Rd., Headford Rd., Red Cow it really is amazing what some drivers will do on aproaching/exiting these roundabouts.​


----------



## polo9n (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



Satanta said:


> Slightly confused by this.
> 
> If you yield for someone behind you, surely you're blocking them?
> i meant i am not slowing down to block them in purpose
> ...



i meant the other way around

i actually mean the other way around.well that doesn't matter as far as i don't drive this way..haa
yep, no offence but especially Jeep and Vans are very bad exiting roundabout...taken the point that they are hard to manouver..but giving a bit of signal and patience and less ASStitude that will make better road for everyone​


----------



## woodseb (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*

biggest problem i have is people who indicate right when they are going straight through a roundabout, or those who don't indicate at all when turning right - very frustrating when trying to get on to a busy roundabout


----------



## polo9n (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



woodseb said:


> biggest problem i have is people who indicate right when they are going straight through a roundabout, or those who don't indicate at all when turning right - very frustrating when trying to get on to a busy roundabout


 
yes that would be a big problem, i am always very cautious especially driving thru those smaller roundabout near Liffey valley, people cross over many times when exiting.not once.but many many times


----------



## morpheus (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*

AFAIK...

Taking a 2 lane, 4 exit roundabout as an example with 1st 2nd 3rd and
4th exits set as the 9 oclock, 12 oclock, 3 oclock and 6 oclock positions
respectively with you always approaching the roundabout from 6oclock. 

*If all entrances and exits are dual carriageways:*

if you intend to travel out of first exit (9 o clock 1st and nearest exit on left) you should be in the left lane only when approaching the roundabout. Indicate left at entrance to roundabout

if you intend exiting the roundabout at 12 o clock (straight through - 2nd 
exit), you may be in either the left or right hand lane upon entering and exiting the roundabout. Indicate left as you pass first exit of roundabout.

if you intend exiting the roundabout at the 3 o clock position (3rd exit)
you may only enter the roundabout in the right lane and must remain on the right lane all the way around until your exit. Indicate right at entrance to roundabout and indicate left when you get to the 2nd exit (12 o clock)

if you intend exiting the roundabout at the 6 o clock position (4th exit)
you may only enter the roundabout in the right lane and must remain on the right lane all the way around until your exit. Indicate right at entrance to roundabout, indicate left as you pass the 3rd exit.

As you can see, Indicating to get off should ideally happen when you are at the last exit before the one you wish to get off at. i.e. if you wish to go out of the third exit, start indicating when you draw level with the second exit.

*For single lane roads approaching and exiting a 2 lane roundabout: *

if you intend to travel out of first exit (9 o clock 1st and nearest exit on
left) you should only enter the left lane when approaching the roundabout.

if you intend exiting the roundabout at 12 o clock (straight through - 2nd
exit), I think that you may be in either the left or right hand lane upon entering the roundabout (but I personally would recommend that you always enter and exit in the left lane in this case) if however you find
yourself forced to enter in the right lane, you will be required to filter into the left hand lane before exiting the roundabout.

if you intend exiting the roundabout at the 3 o clock position (3rd exit) you may only enter the roundabout in the right lane and must remain on the right lane until you have passed the 12 o clock position where you then indicate that you intend to come off at the next exit and you then filter carefully into the left lane and exit at 3 o clock.

if you intend exiting the roundabout at the 6 o clock position (4th exit)
you may only enter the roundabout in the right lane and must remain on
the right lane until you have passed the 3 o clock position (3rd exit) where
you then indicate that you intend to come off at the next exit and filter
carefully into the left lane and exit at 6 o clock.

Indicators to be used as before.

*UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES SHOULD YOU EVER ATTEMPT TO ENTER A 2*
*LANE ROUNDABOUT IN THE LEFT LANE AND TRY TO TRAVEL ALL THE WAY*
*AROUND IN THIS LANE TO THE 3 O CLOCK POSITION (3rd exit) OR TO THE*
*6 O CLOCK POSITION(4th exit) AS YOU WILL EITHER END UP DENTED,*
*BANGED, BEEPED AT, ABUSED, HAVE THE ROAD TRAFFIC ACT THROWN AT*
*YOU, OR WORSE YOU WILL BECOME A STATISTIC.*

Always use descretion and respect when using roundabouts and if some
idiot does cut you up or someone tries to enter / exit the wrong lanes etc, just relax, let them go on their merry way concentrate on your own driving and be thankful that you survived the roundabout. 

Eyes in the back of your head are also useful implements.

Watch out for BMW's the new ones come equipped with no mirrors or indicators 

These are my assumptions only, read your road traffic rules book.

If anything I have posted is incorrect, please correct it.


----------



## pat127 (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



morpheus said:


> Always use descretion and respect when using roundabouts and if some
> idiot does cut you up or someone tries to enter / exit the wrong lanes etc, just relax, let them go on their merry way concentrate on your own driving and be thankful that you survived the roundabout.


 
Best piece of advice I've seen! Exactly the same applies in a load of other situations, such as for example waiting to turn onto a main road and a car is approaching from your right. He may be indicating left, and do so...or not. He may not be indicating, and turn left....or not. Someone once said that you should drive as though everyone on the road, including yourself, is an idiot.


----------



## polo9n (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*

very detailed reply ever seen Morpheus.thanks for that


----------



## Thirsty (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



> if you intend exiting the roundabout at the 3 o clock position (3rd exit)
> you may only enter the roundabout in the right lane and must remain on the right lane all the way around until your exit. Indicate right at entrance to roundabout and indicate left when you get to the 2nd exit (12 o clock)


 
To do this however, you effectively have to cross over the outside lane, with the strong possibility that there is another car already in the outside lane who is not taking that exit, especially on a busy roundabout.  You can't stop on the roundabout to wait for a space to exit....

And in regards to your 'under no circumstances....', when faced with a very busy roundabout this is exactly what I will do; otherwise I can pretty much guarantee that I won't be able to exit at the correct point as there will be traffic in the outside lane and I'll have to go around again and get into the outside lane at any point that I can.


----------



## polo9n (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



Kildrought said:


> otherwise I can pretty much guarantee that I won't be able to exit at the correct point as there will be traffic in the outside lane and I'll have to go around again and get into the outside lane at any point that I can.


 
i would go around the r'about if my exit is not cleared. that may not be best option but i don't like cutting straight into others lane and blocking all the cars in the right lane..just try to be a little considerate


----------



## Satanta (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



Kildrought said:


> ... when faced with a very busy roundabout this is exactly what I will do


Have you ever thought that if motorists (and I know it's not just a handful it is quite a few) simply followed the rules [similiar to the guide above] then these problems wouldn't be problems.

Looking at your two points, can you see the link between number 2 leading to number 1?


----------



## morpheus (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



Kildrought said:


> To do this however, you effectively have to cross over the outside lane, with the strong possibility that there is another car already in the outside lane who is not taking that exit, especially on a busy roundabout. You can't stop on the roundabout to wait for a space to exit....


 
Hmmm... just re-read my post, you should infact i think filter into the left hand lane before reaching your desired exit, as i said, this was my opinion written at my desk and when i run it through my head, i think that I usally filter out to the left lane first...

wait a sec. i enter a 6 o clock, travelling around to 3 o clock position in right lane.
driver enters at 9 o clock in left lane, so technically he has to exit at 12 or 3 o clock too (see rule about left lane only used for your first or second exit) therefore he shouldnt interfere with my cutting across his lane at 3 o clock as this is the last exit he can take before he is breaking the law and cutting me up.

if i reach 12 o clock in right lane and a driver now is waiting at 12 to enter either lane he still cant cut me up at my exit as i will have indicated left in front of him to show my intention to leave the roundabout at the next exit, so he should technically wait as im on the roundabout and am about to cut across both lanes to make my exit.

is this not correct???

right left right left right left ... so confusing....



> And in regards to your 'under no circumstances....', when faced with a very busy roundabout this is exactly what I will do; otherwise I can pretty much guarantee that I won't be able to exit at the correct point as there will be traffic in the outside lane and I'll have to go around again and get into the outside lane at any point that I can.


 
So on a "busy" 2 lane roundabout, you will attempt to enter it on the ouside line with the sole intention of travelling in that lane all the way past both first and second exits to take the third or fourth?

If that is the case with you (correct me if im wrong) then im sorry to offend you, I am of the opinion that drivers who do this should be removed from the gene pool. If you are willing to take one risk (and a bloody big one at that) on a roundabout where traffic is likely to be heaviest, then you have a thick neck and an even thicker skull and most likely take more risks elsewhere further endangering others lives on our already lethal roads. I would never do this. its plain stoopid.


----------



## paddi22 (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



Kildrought said:


> And in regards to your 'under no circumstances....', when faced with a very busy roundabout this is exactly what I will do; otherwise I can pretty much guarantee that I won't be able to exit at the correct point as there will be traffic in the outside lane and I'll have to go around again and get into the outside lane at any point that I can.



It drives me mad when drivers do this.. its a ridiculous and very dangerous thing to do. Its pure selfish, putting others in danger just because its difficult to get to your lane.


----------



## Lorz (21 Dec 2006)

Link c/w pictures.

In Cork, the Bandon Rd O, Sarsfield Rd O and Kinsale Rd O are all treacherous.  To be fair, some of the problems were down to incorrect lane markings or lane markings disappearing BUT if everyone knew the rules of the road - there wouldn't be a problem.  These have all now been rectified AFAIK.  Aside from people not knowing how to use a O, there are also the people who do know, but chose to ignore them to jump some traffic by whatever means necessary - incl. "making" new lanes!


----------



## Guest111 (21 Dec 2006)

The biggest problem is people staying in the outermost (left) lane and trying to go the whole way round.
To be honest I think a lot of people are completely incapable of the "formation driving" required on roundabouts.
My particular gripe is with junctions with two or more lanes for turning right. An example would be at Templeogue Bridge coming from the M50/Spawell. The amount of people who can't handle these situations is an indictment of our driving test system.


----------



## polo9n (21 Dec 2006)

Andy Doof said:


> The biggest problem is people staying in the outermost (left) lane and trying to go the whole way round.
> To be honest I think a lot of people are completely incapable of the "formation driving" required on roundabouts.
> My particular gripe is with junctions with two or more lanes for turning right. An example would be at Templeogue Bridge coming from the M50/Spawell. The amount of people who can't handle these situations is an indictment of our driving test system.


 
i agree...or people staying on outside lane to take 2nd exit..stopping in middle of roundabout ! that don't just happen at O, also happen at many junction cutting two lanes to get to an exit :-(


----------



## Blinder (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



Kildrought said:


> And in regards to your 'under no circumstances....', when faced with a very busy roundabout this is exactly what I will do; otherwise I can pretty much guarantee that I won't be able to exit at the correct point as there will be traffic in the outside lane and I'll have to go around again and get into the outside lane at any point that I can.



So the rules of the road don't apply to you?

If people do not feel that they can confidently drive and manoveur their vehicles, without putting other drivers in danger, then they should not be driving.


----------



## higgins (21 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



Kildrought said:


> To do this however, you effectively have to cross over the outside lane, with the strong possibility that there is another car already in the outside lane who is not taking that exit, especially on a busy roundabout.  You can't stop on the roundabout to wait for a space to exit....



If you are all going the same speed then no car would come onto the roundabout at 9o'clock and therefore there would be no car there at 12 or 3 when you get off ?

If you enter at 6 and get off at 3 you need to use the right hand lane.

Those cars waiting at 9 to come on should allow you pass (on the inside lane) before coming onto the roundabout even if they have no intention of using the inside lane. 

As your passing they should roll out onto the roundabout and be that bit behind you all the way round so as you don't cut them off when exiting.

If there are idiots coming onto the outside lane at 9 and going faster then you are on the inside then you will have a problem but if everyine sticks to the rules it works!


----------



## Thirsty (22 Dec 2006)

Dearie me, what a kerfuffle.....

If you are on a two lane roundabout, and are on the inside lane, at some point you have to change lanes to the outside lane in order to take your exit - are we all agreed on that?

Ideally you would change lanes just before your exit; however there is every possibility that the outside lane will not be free.  Let's say you go around again - if you see a gap into which you can move on the outside lane - you will take it even if you are not at your exit yet.

If you are on the inside lane on a busy roundabout, traffic coming on to the roundabout seems to be convinced that because you are on the inside lane, you are not taking the next exit - regardless of the fact that you are indicating your intention to do so.  If you are in the outside lane, they are far less likely to pull out in front of you.


----------



## dontaskme (22 Dec 2006)

*Re: Roundabout Approach*



morpheus said:


> AFAIK...
> 
> 
> *For single lane roads approaching and exiting a 2 lane roundabout: *
> ...


 
This depends on the road markings as I found out in Mallow.

Travelling north on the Cork road toward the roundabout to the south of the entrance to the driving test centre, if you want to go straight on (to the test centre) you have to be in the left hand lane as the right hand lane is marked for right turn only.


----------



## morpheus (22 Dec 2006)

> If you are on the inside lane on a busy roundabout, traffic coming on to the roundabout seems to be convinced that because you are on the inside lane, you are not taking the next exit - regardless of the fact that you are indicating your intention to do so. If you are in the outside lane, they are far less likely to pull out in front of you.


 
Yes but instead of alleviating an existing problem, you are now adding to it. you are now travelling around the roundabout in the wrong lane preventing others from exiting.

If you cant solve a problem, become one with it?


----------



## paddi22 (22 Dec 2006)

Kildrought said:


> If you are on the inside lane on a busy roundabout, traffic coming on to the roundabout seems to be convinced that because you are on the inside lane, you are not taking the next exit - regardless of the fact that you are indicating your intention to do so.  If you are in the outside lane, they are far less likely to pull out in front of you.



Its insane that you are even defending this point. 
My friend was in a serious accident due to someone crashing into him, someone who should have been exiting at the same exit paralel to him but instead cut across him. Your behaviour doesn't let drivers exit at the second exit safely.


----------



## Marie (22 Dec 2006)

Agree absolutely!  I am still getting over my shock at the original post.  In every road-situation including roundabouts there are established "Rules of the Road" which _must_  be known and _must_ be within a driver's ability and competence before they get behind the wheel of a car!  Anything less is extremely dangerous to self and others.

When approaching a roundabout you have to plan ahead well in advance.  Depending on where you are going you LOOK IN YOUR MIRROR, SIGNAL, THEN MANOEUVRE to indicate to traffic coming behind you and beside you of your intention.  IF ALL IS CLEAR and depending on WHERE YOU ARE GOING you get in the appropriate lane _as you approach_  the roundabout (please note.........NOT when you _reach_ or are already _on_  the roundabout!!!!)  

_Entering a roundabout YOU GIVE WAY TO TRAFFIC COMING FROM YOUR RIGHT - i.e. seen through your RIGHT-HAND WINDOW!_   If there is a vehicle approaching from your right you remain behind the solid white marking _until all traffic approaching from your right has passed. _   That applies whether you are approaching the roundabout in the left lane (to exit first left) or in the right lane (to exit at 12 - ahead - or at 3 - to your right off the roundabout).  You are therefore in lane right from the start and throughout the manoeuvre through the roundabout.

If you are going through the roundabout from the right-hand approach lane to exit ahead (12 o'clock) or to your right (3 o'clock) you drive onto the roundabout and go round _on the inside._ If you are going ahead (12 o'clock) then you use your LEFT-HAND MIRROR, SIGNAL, MANOEUVRE to move left when you have passed the left-hand exit (9 o'clock) and IF CLEAR move into that lane and exit in the left-hand lane off the roundabout.

I don't understand all this stuff about "they won't let me".  If not only the OP but every other driver doesn't understand these fundamental road-rules then every time they drive they are effectively playing Russian roulette with their own lives and those of others.

In addition to getting this advice on AAM I strongly suggest the OP immediately books half-a-dozen driving-lessons with a reputable driving-instructor.


----------



## Marie (22 Dec 2006)

morpheus said:


> Yes but instead of alleviating an existing problem, you are now adding to it. you are now travelling around the roundabout in the wrong lane preventing others from exiting.
> 
> If you cant solve a problem, become one with it?


 
Morpheus - see my response above.  They _know_  you are moving to your left to come off the roundabout at the next exit because you have looked in your mirror and have given the signal that you are moving over to your left to exit.  

Because they, too, are (presumably!!!!) observing the "give way to traffic from your right on a roundabout" they should be allowing you move over.

Oh dear God.............


----------



## Marie (22 Dec 2006)

*Roundabout Approach*



dontaskme said:


> This depends on the road markings as I found out in Mallow.
> 
> Travelling north on the Cork road toward the roundabout to the south of the entrance to the driving test centre, if you want to go straight on (to the test centre) you have to be in the left hand lane as the right hand lane is marked for right turn only.


 
This is a particular case, and of course road-markings and directions on specific junctions indicate what you should - specifically - do there!


----------



## Froggie (22 Dec 2006)

There are lots of badly designed roundabouts where you either follow local signs specific to that case or use your better judgement, the problem occurs where some inconsiderate drivers choose to use their judgement to benefit their own ends. The priority should be for rules and safety, not for speed and self benefit.


----------



## Thirsty (23 Dec 2006)

> They _know_ you are moving to your left to come off the roundabout at the next exit because you have looked in your mirror and have given the signal that you are moving over to your left to exit.


 
You would hope that would be the case, unfortunately however it often isn’t.




> get in the appropriate lane _as you approach_ the roundabout


 
Many roundabouts are incorrectly marked. The N4/M50 junction (though it may be fixed by now) used to have a lane marked as N4 prior to the roundabout which became M50 on the roundabout.




> Its insane that you are even defending this point.


 
I don’t believe I was defending anything – I was pointing out the realities of what is to be found on our roads every day.




> My friend was in a serious accident due to someone crashing into him, someone who should have been exiting at the same exit paralel to him but instead cut across him. Your behaviour doesn't let drivers exit at the second exit safely.


 
From the observations made above, on a two lane roundabout, you must change lanes (or cross) into the outside lane in order to make your exit.  If you are already in the outside lane how have you ‘cut across’ someone?




> putting others in danger


It has already been established that in order to exit the roundabout, you must change lanes into the outside lane to take your exit.   Yes, I agree changing lanes is a manouvore that has to be done carefully, but hardly putting others in danger?


----------



## John_DI (23 Dec 2006)

Hi,

OK, being explained  clearly and comprehensively by morpheus,  marie and others but may I add emphasis to one point.

That is the "exiting from the inside lane" bit.

The new "Rules of the Road" have a more detailed explanation on the use of roundabouts.

The Dept of Transport have added to the explanation, 



> *In all cases watch out for *and give plenty of room to
> 
> * traffic crossing in front of you on the roundabout, especially vehicles intending to leave by the next exit



Suppose a vehicle on the inside lane wishes to exit at 3 o'clock.  At 12 o'clock, he checks his mirrors, blind spot, indicates,  and if clear crosses and exits.

If his exit has more than one lane he takes the left-most lane, if that lane is occupied by a vehicle leaving at that exit, he exits using the other, overtaking lane.  

Problems arise If there is only one exit lane and there is a car exiting at same time.

The car on the outside lane should allow the car from the inside to cross in front and exit.

Why:-
1.  Basic traffic rule, Traffic to the right has the right of way
2.  It says so in the new Rules of the Road.
3.  Common courtesy, considerate driving.  If the outside car does not yield, they condemn the other vehicle to either circle the roundabout or else, slow down to follow them off.  This leaves the car from the inside lane in a vulnerable position -  sitting cross-ways in a roundabout.
4. Most important reason of all.  Self preservation.  The reason that "Traffic to the right" has the right of way is because a person can clearly see traffic to his/her right.  

For a vehicle to see all traffic to their left, they must look through and back through their car, which could be filled with shopping, kids, dogs,  grannies whatever,  it could have very small side back windows,  or it could be a van, so could have a massive blind spot.

Or, quite a few people have either never heard of blind spots or if they have do not believe they exist.  

So,  traffic on the outside should yield to vehicles exiting simply because the inside vehicle could be totally oblivious to their presence, and they will get clobbered for their pigheaded attitude.

As mentioned earlier posts, if there is a car driving past the 3 o'clock position,  (provided they followed the rules), they can only have entered the roundabout at 12 o'clock.   As they entered, they will have seen the car on the inside lane, and they must give priority to this traffic.  So, no problem

Final point.  The vehicle exiting from the inside does not have the "Right of Way" to drive in front of the car on the outside lane.  Nobody in any situation has the right to cross into a lane and force the vehicle in that lane ot slow and/or stop.

But the outside vehicle should yield to the vehicle that he can clearly see wishes to exit.  Usually just a simple matter of easing off the gas.  Should cause no problem.


----------



## paddi22 (23 Dec 2006)

Kildrought said:


> From the observations made above, on a two lane roundabout, you must change lanes (or cross) into the outside lane in order to make your exit.  If you are already in the outside lane how have you ‘cut across’ someone?



I might be getting your point completely wrong but from your original post I got the impression that (if you look at the attached pic in the link) 



you are the red car in it, but instead of exiting at that second junction as the red car is doing, that you would instead travel around to the next exit, cutting across the blue car trying to exit.


----------



## Happy_Harry (23 Dec 2006)

Rules of the Road (updated version as well as older version) clearly state :

The following should also be noted carefully:

Treat the roundabout as a normal junction which means you yield right of way to traffic approaching on the roundabout.
IF LEAVING BY THE FIRST EXIT approach and enter the roundabout in the left-hand lane signalling a left turn and proceed to leave the roundabout at that exit.
IF LEAVING BY THE SECOND EXIT approach and enter the roundabout in the left-hand lane but do not signal until you have passed the first exit then signal a left turn and leave at the next exit.
IF LEAVING BY ANY SUBSEQUENT EXIT approach and enter the roundabout in the right hand lane signalling a right turn. Keep in the right hand lane (i.e. the lane next to the centre). As you pass the exit before the one you intend to leave by, signal a left turn and, when your way is clear, move to the other lane and leave at the desired exit.
Left approach lane for 9 and 12 o'clock, Right approach lane for 3 o'clock.

Just to be clear this means : NO right approach lane for 12 o'clock exit 

How come there are so many drivers taking the right approach lane for a 12 o'clock exit ? Of course no problem if the roundabout exits in 2 lanes (this is also specified in the new rules of the road), but there is a big problem if the roundabout exits in 1 lane.


----------



## jmayo (28 Dec 2006)

Thanks Happy_Harry, I thought there were no rules for roundabouts in Ireland or you just make them up as you go along.

Come to think of it, I have seen a few people using those indicator thingies but I thought they were just to make the car look pretty for Christmas.

I just love it when you beep at a car that cut across you or barges in front  of you and they give you a finger salute and it's not always from men either.
Ireland of the welcomes how are ye.

By the way does anybody know if we are changing to now drive on the right ?
If you take the M50 (when there is no traffic approx between 02:00 and 05:30 am), the Nass road, or the M4/N4 to Mullingar it appears everyone now drives in the right lane.
I remember being told you were just to overtake on this lane and then move in for faster oncoming traffic, but I guess we have different motorway rules to other countries.


----------



## Marie (28 Dec 2006)

Yes that's right!  Statistically the most dangerous and notorious roads in the EU and very high fatality figures per capita.


----------



## Thirsty (31 Dec 2006)

re Paddi2's link: http://www.ltsa.govt.nz/road-user-sa...ndabout-02.jpg

This shows a 2 lane roundabout w. a 2 lane exit, so if you are on the inside lane you don't have a problem making your exit; if you are exiting into 1 lane from a 2 lane roundabout - you effectively have to cross the outside lane to get to your exit.


----------



## micamaca (31 Dec 2006)

I was in the outside lane on the roundabout last week, and just as I was exiting at 12, I saw a car to my right on the inside lane was also intending to exit at 12. I slowed down but since I was already ahead of her on the outside lane, I thought it made more sense for me to get out of her way as we were exiting onto one lane. I suppose I was surprised to see her exiting there as everyone (except her!) exits at 3 if they are in the inside lane. She's the first one I've seen in 10 months of living here do that...maybe she was a tourist...and of course she has the right.  

But can I just check from what you're saying, if there are two of us exiting from this roundabout into a single lane, and we are neck and neck...I have to let the person on the inside lane out first. Have I got that right? 

She gave me a bit of a fright, as I realised that I had got so comfortable with everyone else exiting at 3, it never occurred to me that someone else would exit at 12! Dangerous stuff... hate roundabouts. they really are like russian roulette. Especially hate the one at the Pavillions Swords.. if you're coming from the N1 Belfast direction into the Pavillions, there are five exits on the roundabout, and three lanes, two into Swords and one back around...and I look and check like crazy everytime before I move from the inside lane but there is always someone who is not yielding to me on the roundabout so when I try to change lane, they're pretty much accelerating into that lane already. And as I'm on the roundabout, they should be yielding to me. Hate it, it really frightens me!


----------



## AllanJ (2 Jan 2007)

micamaca said:


> I was in the outside lane on the roundabout last week, and just as I was exiting at 12, I saw a car to my right on the inside lane was also intending to exit at 12. I slowed down but since I was already ahead of her on the outside lane, I thought it made more sense for me to get out of her way as we were exiting onto one lane. if there are two of us exiting from this roundabout into a single lane, and we are neck and neck...I have to let the person on the inside lane out first. Have I got that right? !


I am not sure who is right, but I disagree.

You are in the outside (left) lane headed towards a single lane exit. If the driver in the inside lane has the right of way into that exit, that means your lane comes to an end and that should not be true given that the other driver has two other choices, the left lane continuing around and the right lane continuing around.

It makes absolutely no sense to give the inside driver three choices and the outside driver none.

Let's translate the situation into a simplified non-roundabout situation. We have a T intersection with two lanes coming up from 6 o'clock, a single through lane (12) and a right turn (3). It does not make sense that the right lane "normally has the right of way" into 12 o'clock.


Kildrought said:


> To do this however, you effectively have to cross over the outside lane, with the strong possibility that there is another car already in the outside lane who is not taking that exit, especially on a busy roundabout. You can't stop on the roundabout to wait for a space to exit....
> 
> And in regards to your 'under no circumstances....', when faced with a very busy roundabout this is exactly what I will do; otherwise I can pretty much guarantee that I won't be able to exit at the correct point as there will be traffic in the outside lane and I'll have to go around again and get into the outside lane at any point that I can.


Using the example of coming past 9 o'clock and wishing to exit at 3, actually prepare to move left at 12 or even 11:30 (after passing the exit there). This is one example of a "reaction to complexity" i.e. simplifying what appears to be a complex situation. IMHO there is nothing wrong with moving to the left at 11:30 or 1 o'clock before someone who "might" conflict with you by trying to continue around at 3 when you are trying to exit starts to pull abreast.

Heck I could even start filtering over to the left as early as 10 since I will arrive at 12 before someone originally behind me in the right lane can overtake and cause a conflict trying to exit at 12 while I continue around to 3.

Travel tips:
[broken link removed]


----------



## paddi22 (2 Jan 2007)

micamaca, i agree with you about that pavillions roundabout. Its a nightmare when its busy if you are coming from the belfast direction and trying to turn into the pavillions.


----------



## micamaca (2 Jan 2007)

I think the best thing I can do is be on Red Alert everytime I enter a roundabout. 

Even if you're heeding all the rules, there's usually someone else who isn't. Even a simple indicator is too much trouble for a good number of people. And then you have those who indicate incorrectly, which is worse. 

Red Alert for me from now on. 

Paddi, I usually head to the Pavilions at 4.30...not many people going in at that time at the weekend, so less dodging cars to be had! 

m


----------

